# Oven Denver Omelet



## BakersDozen (May 19, 2005)

Oven Denver Omelet

8 eggs
1/2 cup half-and-half cream
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup finely chopped full cooked ham
1/4 cup finely chopped green pepper
1/4 cup finely chopped onion

In a bowl, beat the eggs and cream until light and fluffy. Stir in the
cheese, ham, green pepper and onion. Pour into a greased 9-in. square baking
dish. Bake at 400 degrees for 25 minutes or until golden brown.

Makes 4 to 6 servings.


----------



## SierraCook (May 19, 2005)

This recipe sounds great.  A Denver omelet is one of my favorites.


----------

